# Driving License



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi. Dear Friends

I had obtained PR for australia and i am moving to Sydeny in Sept. I am having indian car driving license which is harldy 6 month old and my age is over 25 so for which license i will be eligible in Australia? Whether it is P1 or lerner?
And if any one can provide guide line to pass the test and exam then that will be very helpful for me.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Basic Rules are:

Driver, held for less than 12 months = Provisional P1 driver licence.

However:

As a new PR, you are allowed to drive in NSW on a current overseas licence for a maximum of three months. After that, you will need to apply for a NSW licence to continue driving or riding.

An Indian licence holder will need to pass knowledge and driving tests when applying for an equivalent NSW licence.

Certain countries, eg: UK, USA, etc, would get the Provisional P1 driver licence, with that experience.

Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear JandE
Thank you for reply


----------

